# Types of tipping passenger



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

I’m in Los Angeles and I’ve seen a pattern with tippers. I give every passenger the same stellar service. There’s 3 types of pax that almost always tip. 

Business men and women 55+ years of age 

Younger generation with customer service jobs (waiters, bar tenders, etc)

And Fellow Rideshare Drivers! Almost ALWAYS 

Being in Los Angeles I regularly pickup extremely wealthy people. A lot of times those people are running late to flights at LAX which I always get them to on time, quickly and safely. We normally have great, naturally flowing conversations but after an hour+ of driving in traffic, 20+ miles, and great conversation, there’s never a tip!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

janewalch said:


> I'm in Los Angeles and I've seen a pattern with tippers. I give every passenger the same stellar service. There's 3 types of pax that almost always tip.
> 
> Business men and women 55+ years of age
> 
> ...


I disagree with the younger generation customer service employees. Imo they seldom tip.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

janewalch said:


> I'm in Los Angeles and I've seen a pattern with tippers. I give every passenger the same stellar service. There's 3 types of pax that almost always tip.
> 
> Business men and women 55+ years of age
> 
> ...


Regardless tip it's rarely happens. When it happens me personally don't understand what for. Don't think about and do you best. As fact take riders above 4.8. Hopefully you can fill and see difference. By the way never rate some one poorer( always 5 star, it's no difference for platform but for you big help) ,but if no longer willing to be match than ....


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

55+ women, yes. Families also.

Younger people with service jobs? No.

I've only had a few (known) Uber drivers as a pax and none of them tipped.


----------



## MrKen (Aug 19, 2018)

I used Uber/Lyft for the first time as a passenger the other day. I tipped CASH,$5 to each of the drivers. If I tipped in the app, that comes up in the paperwork, cash does not. They were all professional and were good drivers.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Most u/l drivers tip
Older - most tip
Service- most tip
Younger sharply dressed, sunglasses, laptop, need to charge by laptop/iPhone-seldom tip


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

The best passengers for me: 35-45 years old white domocrat females. Most the time they tip and make nice conversations.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

janewalch said:


> I'm in Los Angeles and I've seen a pattern with tippers. I give every passenger the same stellar service. There's 3 types of pax that almost always tip.
> 
> Business men and women 55+ years of age
> 
> ...


I received an $11.00 tip today from a Delivery I made yesterday. It literally made my night.


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

LolIKnow said:


> I received an $11.00 tip today from a Delivery I made yesterday. It literally made my night.


Love when that happens. 
When I used to to delivery (stopped after realizing I'm pretty much losing money from
The pennies you get from deliveries) I remember getting a ping for a $8 McDonald's order. The whole ride took about 15 minutes, was literally 2 miles from start to finish and only paid my $3. Later that night I was looking at my cash out and realized it looked a little high. The dude tipped me $22! Totally made my night. Still not worth it to deliver though...


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Get people tipping more often on Lyft than on Uber. Doesn't seem to be any specific demographic that tips. Just seems to be whoever wants to do it and can tend to be someone I had a good conversation with. On Lyft the absolute guaranteed tip stuff is trips to airport. If I'm taking someone to airport tip is pretty much guaranteed on Lyft. Whereas on Uber I can get one guy that tips 20 bucks and then get 3 other airport trips without even a dollar tip.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I agree at service sector tipping. The 2-3 am bar tenders and waitresses specifically.
Other than that crowd you just never ever know


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Ive notice a pattern in demographics too...

Uber Passengers = Dont Tip
Lyft Passengers = Dont Tip
People who tell you that they are going to tip in the app = Definitely Dont Tip

I think I covered all of the demographics.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Ive notice a pattern in demographics too...
> 
> Uber Passengers = Dont Tip
> Lyft Passengers = Dont Tip
> ...


If they telling they tip, then before arrival swap complete trip and let rider know that know he /she can tip. Also smile and tell: "many riders say so..". Wait, rider can tip and rate during trip. Also can tip in cashshshshsh!!!!!



Uber Crack said:


> I agree at service sector tipping. The 2-3 am bar tenders and waitresses specifically.
> Other than that crowd you just never ever know


Don't expect tips and then it be EASY. Than tips will show.


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

Young people going to/from work (service industry) = no tip.
U/L drivers/former drivers = always say they're going to tip...no tip.
People who have car trouble (car in shop) = almost always tip.
Dancers/Strippers = ALWAYS TIP.
Walk of Shame = NEVER TIP.​


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Luckily most everyone who's told me they were going to tip actually tips. Sometimes they just wait until a few hours after the trip is done. I guess to figure out exactly how much they want to tip or whatever. Plane ride people usually wait to tip since they usually tip a pretty specific/larger amount than the 1, 3, 5 auto tip options. 

Only guy who said he was gonna tip that swindled me was dude that said he would tip 10 dollars if I let him smoke in the car. Rolled windows down cuz whatever I didn't even really realize what he was saying until he started smoking, but heard shit about a tip. Dropped him off and had to wait until the next day to see he tipped 2 bucks lol


----------



## bk8746 (Oct 8, 2018)

I only have a little over 50 trips...so far women seem to tip more often but when a man does tip, it’s usually a good one. My best so far is $25 and I’ve gotten a few $15 tips. Two of them being this past weekend. Service people usually always tip.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

In my experience, if they are old enough to have spent a good portion of their lives taking taxis, only to switch within the last year or two, they tip. If they are younger and have been using Uber regularly since before the last year or two, they hardly ever tip.

I have said this before, but Uber created this "you don't need to tip" environment. And I think those who are used not needing to tip for years have no desire to start.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> The best passengers for me: 35-45 years old white domocrat females. Most the time they tip and make nice conversations.


How do you know they are 'domocrat'?
Do they sew a red D on their lapel?
Wear a "I love Che" t-shirt?
Give you a copy of "Sayings of Chairman Mao"?

Curious.

************

The most touching tip I ever got story:
Ping to a restuarant. There was an old lady, very old lady waiting. As she approached the car another much younger man came out of the restaurant and walked with her to the car and opened the back door. She said, "Can I sit up front?" and I said "You can sit wherever you are the most comfortable."

She got up front and the guy says that she is riding on his dime and is that OK. Told him its ok with me and swiped the ap. The destination was a local homeless shelter. I looked her over carefully: her clothes were old and worn, but clean. She did not smell bad, or appear dirty.

She starts telling me her story, and it was kind of long so I won't go into it here - but it was sad. She was homeless, and it wasn't her fault.

We get near and she says, "Well, I guess I otta tip you hunny." I said that it really wasn't necessary but she insisted. She had this little coin purse and it had a couple of folded up dollar bills and maybe $3 in change. She pulls out some quarters and I said again that it really wasn't necessary. She insisted, and not wanting to insult her, I gracefully accepted.

It is amazing to me that a person who didn't have a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out of felt it just good manners to tip a service person. It really kind of got to me. I'll never forget it, and I remember her in my prayers often.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> How do you know they are 'domocrat'?
> Do they sew a red D on their lapel?
> Wear a "I love Che" t-shirt?
> Give you a copy of "Sayings of Chairman Mao"?
> ...


Because our chat quickly turns into politics and social things. It's not hard for me to find out their democrat opinions, as I'm democrat too.


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

I’ve noticed that anyone with grey hair tends to tip. I had an older couple in from out of town give me a $10 tip on an $11 surge ride from their hotel to a wedding recently. Got a $3 tip on a $3 ride from a veteran going to a barbershop. Meanwhile, the very wealthy younger guy who filled my suv with his entourage and all their crap (They couldn’t understand why there wasn’t more room. They ordered an XL for 5 people AND luggage, golf clubs, and a bunch of boxes. Were they expecting a bus?) gave me squat.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

jazzapt said:


> I have said this before, but Uber created this "you don't need to tip" environment. And I think those who are used not needing to tip for years have no desire to start.


Exactly. If our parents would've let us candy and ice cream for dinner right from the start, we would never eat a real dinner. Never. Same thing with tipping the rideshare driver. A lot of millenials came of age at the beginning of the rideshare days when Uber promoted the "_No need to tip_" slogan:









And of course, there are the just plain ol' cheap asshat pax that think "_I'll be long gone from this driver before he realizes I didn't tip._" Or the anonymous nature of rideshare has cheapos thinking "_No need to tip, I'll never see this driver again._"


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Theres a forum discussion on here specifically about tipping. In there I state that Fellow rideshare drivers rarely rarely tip. I don't know why. As if they don't know the hustle. When I get an uber or Lyft I always tip the crap out of my driver. I tend to tip the more seasoned drivers a little more since they know the grind longer. I don't mention that I am going to tip and I always tip in cash. If I don't have cash I ask politely to pull up to an ATM and hand it to the driver. What can I say? I have a soft spot for my fellow ride share drivers. If I have enough to go out for a dinner and a show. I must have enough to tip my service peeps.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

I had a former Uber driver the other night as pax and he tipped me.

I’ve been driving Uber for over three years. The other night, I got a $20 tip, my largest ever. It was from a young drunk woman coming from a bar.

I picked up these two drunk young women. A couple blocks into the ride, I heard one tell the other she thinks she left her phone at the bar. I asked if she would like for me to turn back towards the pickup spot. She thanked me and handed me a $20 bill. It was around midnight. Unfortunately, she went in and looked for her phone in there but didn’t find it. I was praying she wouldn’t ask me to drive her back to other bars they’d been at but she didn’t and I drove them to their destination.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I would venture to bet that the reason that most rideshare drivers do not tip other rideshare divers is because they have seen first hand how rare it is to actually get a tip as a driver and they do not feel like being a chump by being the unicorn that actually tips when there is no need.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

In my area, age doesn't seem to matter. Less than 5% of my riders tip.


----------



## Mmmc (Jun 29, 2018)

I have had 7 Uber drivers as pax 2 tipped. I 've had a few 20.00 tips for short rides. Highest tip for short ride 101.00 for a 5 min ride. 2 long trips 70 miles and 35 miles 40.00 tip and 45.00 tip. Young people dont tip. 35 yrs and older females usually tip. People that say they will tip on app as they exit car usually dont tip you. Had 2 pax one really drunk fell in the street in pouring rain friend couldnt get her up. Got out helped her up from street helped to front door. Not a thank you not a tip. All I got was soaking wet. Pax who brag how much money they make dont tip. One night drove pax to work bragged about money tipped me .50 on app


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I hate driving around colleges. A lot of $3 rides just to student housing or nearby restaurants and no tips.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

FinerThings said:


> I hate driving around colleges. A lot of $3 rides just to student housing or nearby restaurants and no tips.


Rate them accordingly. Pretty much all college kid short trips get 4* or less from me unless their behavior is *perfect*.

When I was in college I always tipped waitstaff. I wonder if these kids who stiff us on tips also stiff waitstaff? Probably not...I think they're just cutting corners where they think they can get away with it.


----------

